# Babb's June Meeting



## bconnery (24/6/12)

Brewers,

The Babb'ss June meeting will be held this Thursday, June 28, at the Lynndon Bowls Club, 47 Galsworthy St, Holland Park West

Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.


This month's minicomp is Class No.6 Porters and Stouts. Entries must belong to one of the following classes - 6.1 Brown Porter, 6.2 Robust Porter, 6.3 Baltic Porter, 6.4 Dry Stout, 6.5 Sweet Stout, 6.6 Oatmeal Stout, 6.7 Foreign Extra Stout, 6.8 American Stout.

Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few of your beers to share and compare.

As always, we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Rowy (24/6/12)

Anyone from the Redlands want to carpool. I'm keen. PM me.


----------



## Rowy (26/6/12)

Bump


----------



## winkle (26/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Bump



You could always pull on a mini-skirt and try hitching a lift


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/12)

If you can get SWMBO or somebody to deliver you and later collect you from the Shell at the Gateway / OCR interchange I'll be through there around 6.45


----------



## Rowy (27/6/12)

Looks like I might be sorted! Saved me finding one of SWMBO's skirts that would fit


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/12)

Looking forward to seeing you there. If you can sit at the same table for the minicomp as me and Florian, I'm bringing my attempt at currywurst for nibblies ( I want Florian's assessment as I'll be doing some for Winkle's do)


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/12)

Hoping to finally make it along to my first meeting this month.


----------



## Rowy (27/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Looking forward to seeing you there. If you can sit at the same table for the minicomp as me and Florian, I'm bringing my attempt at currywurst for nibblies ( I want Florian's assessment as I'll be doing some for Winkle's do)




Will do Bribie!


----------



## angus_grant (27/6/12)

woot, I'm coming as well. Unfortunately I can't bring any beers with me as I only have my Lizgarden Grand Cru kegged. Can you pour kegged beers into bottles and do they survive ok? I've never tried it, but I would assume too much CO2 would be lost. I've still got a counter pressure bottle filler on the purchasing list, but it is a fair way down the list.

Am I likely to get put on potato peeling duty if I turn up to the meeting without any bottles??


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/12)

Looking forward to meeting you Angus, if I haven't done so already (I have awful problems linking AHB guys with their real persona ) :lol: thanks for the hop buy - bring a couple of Dan's best. 
I'm the guy with the snow white buzz cut and the sort of Welsh Accent. 

I'll be wearing a black fleece top which is married to me during the current freezing snap B)


----------



## Florian (27/6/12)

Some nice commercial beers will get you out of potatoe peeling duties for sure, Angus

lots of people fill directly from the tap including me. Just burp your keg beforehand and apply just enough Co2 to get a trickle flow.

There you go, two options to get you out of trouble...

looking forward to seeing you there, bring some progress Reports on your brewery build.


----------



## Parks (27/6/12)

Florian said:


> lots of people fill directly from the tap including me. Just burp your keg beforehand and apply just enough Co2 to get a trickle flow.


This is what I do, works great 

Fill her right to the brim too - keeps the oxygen out (likely to have some froth, just as good).


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/12)

I bring my beers in 1.25L goonie bottles. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Aydos (27/6/12)

I am curious as to what time it would finish and how many beers to bring. I am only new to this but I can bring some beers that I have made along. I would probably be alone, I will be coming from Brighton, I guess straight down the highway. The main reason I ask what time it finishes is I will be working early Fri morning and need to know if I will get enough sleep. ;-)


----------



## Parks (27/6/12)

It's wound up by 11, but really can leave whenever you need to. Some of us good looking folks don't need that much beauty sleep 

Bring a tallie, 2, whatever you want. Enough for you to share some and get some feedback etc.


----------



## Aydos (28/6/12)

I might come in, ill bring a few bottles, 500ml, I won't be able to have much as I will be driving bit I might just leave at about 930 as I need to start work at 430.


----------



## angus_grant (28/6/12)

yeh, I'll be driving too. I thought it a bit much to ask the wife to drive me to the meeting and come back at 11:30 or so to pick me up. Oh, and looking after our 5 week old boy at the same time... 

I'll bring a couple of tallies of my Lizgarden Grand Cru. It did calculate out to 7.2% so maybe drivers should steer clear.  It's not bad for a first attempt at an extract brew. It will be interesting to see what some experienced AGer's think about it.


----------



## Howlingdog (28/6/12)

we start to clean up 10:30 out by 10:45. you can leave anytime you need


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/12)

Hi Angus, I'm just bottling off an Aussie Lager and a Yorkshire gold in Aldi's best bottles


----------



## angus_grant (29/6/12)

Hey everybody,

Nice to put some face to names. The unfortunate thing is that in a months time I will have forgotten the names. Ha ha. 

Michael: sorry we didnt have time for a chat afterwards but the wife had been struggling with our 5 week old and I took off straight after the judging finished.

I will definitely have to not drive next time. Some nice beers going around. 

I'll be back next month. 

Angus.


----------



## lukiferj (29/6/12)

I agree. Was a great night. Everyone was really friendly and helpful for a novice like me. 

Definitely have to tee up a designated driver next time though. Looking forward to the next meeting.


----------



## Parks (29/6/12)

It was great to see some more good looking blokes come to the club.

Now I'm not the only one h34r: 

:lol:


----------



## lukiferj (29/6/12)

Ha ha. I assume you're talking about me there :kooi: 

Lot of knowledge out there too. Going to soak up as much as I can before I get into an AG setup.


----------



## winkle (29/6/12)

Well done Rowy, sneaking in a damm good porter (and not wearing a dress :huh.


----------



## angus_grant (29/6/12)

Maybe I should throw my LizGarden Grand Cru into the Belgian strong ale category for next months meeting. Nahh, my fragile ego couldn't handle the scruiteneering yet. ha ha..

Besides, I'd like to use the correct yeast and the right amount of ingredients, etc, etc before I got any formal critiques. Time to buy another two Big W pots and put on some more extract brews. I have fallen back onto knocking out a kit brew (Coopers Saaz pilsener) because of time constraints and the fact I had butchered my current Big W pot for the Brau-clone build.

I tasted some nice beers from random people. I think my choice was the brown porter. I can't remember whose that was, maybe Parks? It was cool just rocking up to someone who had a bottle and sticking your glass out! :chug: Definitely no driving next time. I can catch the bus home but I wouldn't get home until 11:00 or so.

Thanks gents!!


----------



## Parks (29/6/12)

angus_grant said:


> I tasted some nice beers from random people. I think my choice was the brown porter. I can't remember whose that was, maybe Parks? It was cool just rocking up to someone who had a bottle and sticking your glass out! :chug: Definitely no driving next time. I can catch the bus home but I wouldn't get home until 11:00 or so.
> 
> Thanks gents!!



Could have been mine, you did seem to like it 

I love the process of this beer. I have been changing small amounts of spec malts each time I brew it and while not *always* better it's amazing the detectable differences in each brew.

Rock on!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (30/6/12)

angus_grant said:


> Maybe I should throw my LizGarden Grand Cru into the Belgian strong ale category for next months meeting. Nahh, my fragile ego couldn't handle the scruiteneering yet. ha ha..


Don't sell yourself short Angus! Although I've yet to make any dents in the minicomp cipher myself (paraphrasing one well- regarded BABB member- one of the toughest comps to crack), you might be surprised how well you can do with beers that technically may not fit the style guidelines (ahem, ain't that right, member "N"?!  ) or you're not happy with for one reason or another.
But in all seriousness, if its Belgian, just bung it in there next month- the worst you can do is get some feedback from other brewers and suggestions for the improvements. Also remember you can enter just for feedback, thereby relieving yourself of the competitive aspect.


----------



## edschache (30/6/12)

and you might still be surprised days later how well you did. I think it's very easy to be over critical of your own beers and assume that everyone who gives you their opinion in person is being polite but you never know unless you try. gotta be in it to win it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Damien13 (3/7/12)

edschache said:


> and you might still be surprised days later how well you did. I think it's very easy to be over critical of your own beers and assume that everyone who gives you their opinion in person is being polite but you never know unless you try. gotta be in it to win it. :icon_cheers:




Ed! Matey, this is the first time I have ever posted on AHB, which goes to show how much I liked your Dry stout my table judged last thursday.
I would be forever grateful for the recipe! 
My email is [email protected] if you were feeling generous... I promise your generosity will be repaid ten-fold!
Cheers mate!
And I hope this posting works.. like I said... I am a massive posting newbie!


----------



## Parks (3/7/12)

Damien13 said:


> Ed! Matey, this is the first time I have ever posted on AHB, which goes to show how much I liked your Dry stout my table judged last thursday.
> I would be forever grateful for the recipe!
> My email is [email protected] if you were feeling generous... I promise your generosity will be repaid ten-fold!
> Cheers mate!
> And I hope this posting works.. like I said... I am a massive posting newbie!



Damian, as a forum noob I will say - please use the search function before asking questions and don't ask why your airlock isn't bubbling :lol: 

Ed - I too would love to see your recipe if nothing else but to compare to mine (it was fkn delicious)


----------



## NickB (3/7/12)

Yep, Ralph, that 'Mr N' is a dodgy fellow....


----------



## edschache (4/7/12)

nothing super secret it's basically just http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=302 so credit has to go to Ducatiboy Stu for the recipe

I think there may have been some tweaks and I have temps etc at home. Will try to add them here and get them included in the BABBS newsletter.

Glad you all enjoyed it. More batches are in the pipelines (well one is in a cube).

Cheers,

Ed


----------

